# Back up lights for trailers



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Can someone recommend good led back up light I could mount to my trailers? Tool trailer is going to have to be oval mount on the rear corners. Either surface or recessed. I have a dump trailer that I could do round recessed in, but they would be towards the middle of the trailer as the tail lights are on the outside. Also an equipment trailer that I think the only logical spot is in a box bolted to the top of the channel tail light mounts. Could be round or oval, but oval would be better. I like led's. Would like to keep it under $40 a light. I've seen a bunch out there, but not sure if they are bright enough. Thanks, nick.


----------



## pizalm (Mar 27, 2009)

If you could fit these in you won't have any issues with not being bright enough. They mount flush. 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=291202752633


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

You can look this site over.

https://www.superbrightleds.com/cat/reverse-lamps/


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

www.easternmarine.com


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

TimNJ said:


> www.easternmarine.com


I've been looking on that site.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

The problem I have is that the cheaper leds don't list any kind of lumen capability. I guess I could figure out a rough lumen from the wattage, but if you read some reviews it seems that they don't give out enough light to really work as backup lights. Guess I'm going to have to be the guinea pig and just give them a shot.

Pizalm, while the link you gave me does offer lumens, I don't think I can use those. Nick.


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I've read good things about the rigid lights. On my truck for daily use maybe, but a trailer I can't justify the expense. I've also been looking at ddm tuning. They have some lights I just got on my truck. They aren't bad.


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

Yeah they are hard to justify for two or three trailers..I was hoping they would be bright enough and they are super bright.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I just got replacement led bulbs for my truck and they are very bright, much better than the stock bulbs


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

rrk said:


> I just got replacement led bulbs for my truck and they are very bright, much better than the stock bulbs



I've got those already. But they don't help for backing trailers. My trailers don't have stock reverse lights


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Get a set of driving lights from a 4X4 store and wire them in.
If you can't see after doing that you shouldn't be on the road at night time.:laughing:


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Im going to have to do a bit of brainstorming. My dump and equipment trailer don't have many options for mounting lights. Took trailer I can mount something right above the doors and it should be nice and safe and high up


----------



## pizalm (Mar 27, 2009)

Can you add some steel channel or angle on your dump and equipment trailers to mount some lights on?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I've narrowed it down to small light bars. They seem to have the easiest and smallest profile for mounting. Looks like I'm going to have to spring $30/ each though. Looking at these.

http://www.ddmtuning.com/Products/SP-LED-5inch5-inch-SP-LED-Bar

https://www.superbrightleds.com/mor...d-light-bar-9w/1994/4403/#/tab/Specifications

The DDM seems brighter, but their stuff is all shipped from China. Takes awhile to get it, and I think warranties are non existent.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

*Back Up Lights For Trailers*

When will I learn. You get what you pay for. 













Back it goes.

The glass isn't seated fully in the housing on the left hand light.


----------



## EPAYNE (Jul 21, 2011)

For our enclosed trailers we use solar powered flood lights. They are motion lights which also have a constant on and off feature. Extremely bright for backing up and great for working outside. Down side is you have to get out of the truck to turn them on when backing up.


----------



## EPAYNE (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, I went with the stupid cheap lights off eBay. We'll see how long they last. Tied into the reverse light. The underside of my trailer is basically rotting away. Save that for another time


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Nighttime




















I'm impressed for what I spent.


----------

